
Show HN: The Rooftop – people turn their rooftops into restaurants - dannyminutillo
https://therooftop.space/
======
dannyminutillo
Hello HN! I'm Danny, one of the co-founders of The Rooftop. We let people turn
their rooftops into restaurants and connect them with top chefs in the city to
create custom menus for guests.

We started The Rooftop because we were sick of eating at the same restaurants
each month and wanted more options with better food/better experiences when
dining out.

Looking for feedback and happy to answer any questions!

